# Endotine facial sling procedure



## rview2003 (Dec 5, 2012)

We have a patient who has facial paralysis.  The doctor performed new Endotine facial sling procedure.  The only code that comes close is 15840, however, I hesitate to use it due to the fact there was no harvesting a graft it was synthetic.  Does anyone know of the proper code to be used?

Thanks.


----------



## linda s (Aug 24, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has an answer to this question?  I also, am trying to code for a facial sling procedure with an Endotine.


----------

